# Want to color Naruto manga? Join Zarosaki!



## Stiluz (Sep 22, 2005)

Hiya!

*UPDATEUPDATEUPDATEUPDATE:*
_
Instead of posting here, go to here's
Sign up there and post in the recruit thread, it's easier for us to gather people there than going all around different forums and stuff._


I made a post like this a long time ago, but it was moved to the ad-forum, where no one read it, *but now I have KnK's permission*. Anyway:

I don't know how many who've heard of Zarosaki, but we fully color the Naruto-manga chapters from 245 and on. So far we've done 7 chapters, and are now doing 252-261, and after that we'll continue even further.

So, I know there are many awesome and talented people here, so I'm offering you the chance to get your work viewed by thousands of other people (We're currently hosted on Narutocentral and Tazmo said he'll put us up on NF, + some other sites) and participate in a well organized project with lots of great people.

If you want to join in, give me a PM with a coloring you've done, reply here, or grab me/Exa on #zarosaki @ irc.rizon.net. You can color pages in any style you want to, and you do no more than what you have time for. We don't care if you're totally new to coloring or is an experienced artist, we'd love to have you onboard anyway, as long as you know how to shade (black parts in the pics too), it's allright.

We also have a tutorial in case you want to learn coloring:



Remember folks, #zarosaki @ irc.rizon.net!


----------



## The Exa (Sep 22, 2005)

I hurt my finger today ing

So... Join now!


----------



## LamE (Sep 22, 2005)

You really should help these guys out!!! It's insane to let 3 people colour 60+ pages
I thought it was incredible that you guys coloured so many pages already. Poor guys :sad 
 (and yes I am helping too now, a little though)


----------



## waterrunsfast (Sep 22, 2005)

I want to join you, but I don't have much time. I think I can do a little work.
My previous drawing and coloring work is here:
Take The quiz yourself!


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 22, 2005)

I freaking worship your tutorial. Hmm... I may consider this, if my timetable isn't too cluttered.


----------



## Archssor (Sep 22, 2005)

Haha, coloring the manga...


----------



## bosman310 (Sep 22, 2005)

ide love to join man sign me up


----------



## Archssor (Sep 22, 2005)

Looks cool, but I dont have that much free time. X_X


----------



## Stiluz (Sep 23, 2005)

waterrunsfast said:
			
		

> I want to join you, but I don't have much time. I think I can do a little work.
> My previous drawing and coloring work is here:clicky



Yes, I've seen that before, it's good. Give me a PM and I'll give you a page if you like?


----------



## The Exa (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't worry about the time being a real problem here.. Let's say you can use about a month to color one pic at the moment..

Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Stiluz (Sep 23, 2005)

...and in the meantime, me and Exa will do the remaining 60 + pages.


----------



## VietSnake3 (Sep 24, 2005)

*I'm interested in joining!  =)*



			
				The Exa said:
			
		

> Don't worry about the time being a real problem here.. Let's say you can use about a month to color one pic at the moment..
> 
> Shouldn't be too hard.



Hey Exa, I might be able to color one page per month.  Haha sorry, I have school and usually lots of homework to do.  You know how it is.  Hehe.



			
				Stiluz said:
			
		

> ...and in the meantime, me and Exa will do the remaining 60 + pages.



Hmm... hey Stiluz!  I thought you had a whole bunch of members like AzzzRAEL and Reaver Reload.  I wonder what happened to them.     Well, I'm interested but I might only have time for one or two pages a month.  Is that okay?  Here are samples of my work, though I haven't done this for a few weeks.  Haha.

This Style
This Style

You could scout around for the rest of them here: 

Well... anyways, tell me what you guys think.  I hope it's alright.  Anyways, see you guys later!  .


----------



## Stiluz (Sep 24, 2005)

Yes, we'd love for you to join us VietSnake3. Pop into On to the next set! >>> and tell us what page you wanna do. Use the palettes. This goes for all that's been accepted.

As for Reaver and Azzy...Reaver's still with us, he pop's in every weekend with new page(s). Azzy pop's into the channel sometimes, but haven't seen her lately. We have a lot of members, but very few are actually active, so it's mostly me and Exa who's active at the moment...


----------



## Tatsuki (Sep 25, 2005)

Can I join...later?
At the moment, my pc has been lagging T.T.Although I got my other friends to help 
if you want to look at my colouring from a while back, check my DA


Question: What other colouring programs are there besides Photoshop?


----------



## The Exa (Sep 25, 2005)

Sure you can join.. Now, or later..

Though, one test page with our style/palettes etc. would be nice to see first.

This

Get there and take the palettes and try them on some random page. Color that and PM it to me or Stiluz. If you can't see the thread, tell me and I'll PM everything you need to know, ok?

Answer: Sure there's GIMP (and maybe Paint Shop Pro). Never tried it though so no idea what it's like..


----------



## Tatsuki (Sep 25, 2005)

thanks alot. Will do ^^


----------



## Shinji01 (Sep 26, 2005)

well, these are not exactly manga colorings but I believe that they are good enough ^^"
 White Wedding
 White Wedding this one isn't as good as the first though... ^^" and I'd like to join...


----------



## Reaver Reload (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm glad that people still love my tutorial 
But yeah, anyone who wants to colour is more than welcome to. We do still have to maintain quality control however, so samples of work is a big help in us saying "Yes!" to your membership in Zarosaki. We all love Naruto and colouring and this project helps us fine tune and keep our photoshop skills updated. And don't worry if you aren't the best colourer in the world, a few practises with us and you'll be pro in no time. We're nearing the end of our big project (the aforementioned 252-261 chapters) and we'll be starting our new project soon after.

We'd love to have you people on board. Like Stiluz said, if you haven't put colour to canvas before, then just load up my tutorial and have a stab at it. If you like it, then feel free to try out.


----------



## Shinji01 (Sep 26, 2005)

so... how do you put my so called (it's not like I have any though) "skills" to the test?
I'm lazy so I haven't read this entire thread ^^"


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 26, 2005)

You color something as a test... like this:


----------



## Shinji01 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a question. does it have to be those colors you've put in that palettes thingies, or can I color it as I see and as long as it's similar to the colors they use in the Naruto anime?


----------



## Stiluz (Sep 26, 2005)

If only for a test page, sure, but for submitting pages, basecolors should match the palette.


----------



## waterrunsfast (Sep 28, 2005)

Stiluz, I'm sorry I havn't come here for some days, and it's today that I saw your replay. What does PM mean? My native language is not English.


----------



## Stiluz (Sep 28, 2005)

Private message, the thing you can do in this forum.


----------



## Shinji01 (Sep 29, 2005)

You don't have to be so sarcastic
the poor guy merely asked an innocent question.
'waterrunsfast', if you can contact me in either (MSN Messenger)rikufanboy@gmail.com or (ICQ)310929773, I'll explain everything
and I have another question:
can I choose any page, nothing specific?


----------



## Stiluz (Sep 29, 2005)

Shinji01 said:
			
		

> You don't have to be so sarcastic
> the poor guy merely asked an innocent question.
> 'waterrunsfast', if you can contact me in either (MSN Messenger)rikufanboy@gmail.com or (ICQ)310929773, I'll explain everything
> and I have another question:
> can I choose any page, nothing specific?



...
I wasn't being sarcastic. You send Private Messages through the forum. Geez.  

As for the other, yes.


----------



## poopyfish (Sep 29, 2005)

do you have use for a traditional colour?

as in print, color, scan?

I kick as with colored pencils, but bite hardcore with photoshop...

PS. i can scan in a few older DBZ colorings i have done ^_________^


----------



## Stiluz (Sep 29, 2005)

Digital coloring only.


----------



## poopyfish (Sep 29, 2005)

your missing out...

Pencil coloring, has a flavor to it, that you cant get with a computer...

o well, good luck to you guys then


----------



## Stiluz (Oct 1, 2005)

C'mon people, we need some more people to help us out! After carefully calculating, me, Exa and Reaver have done 70% of the 154 of 203 pages completed so far (76% done).
It's hard doing 7/10 of all pages by 3 people.


----------



## Kawaii.Hoshi (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh here I'm...I wanna help you guys out too!! ^O^

There is a image that I've made today ;P

Link removed

I'll be waiting for a reply...c'ya ^___^!


----------



## Stiluz (Oct 1, 2005)

Kawaii.Hoshi said:
			
		

> Oh here I'm...I wanna help you guys out too!! ^O^
> 
> There is a image that I've made today ;P
> 
> ...



Woah, best Yondy-page so far. Anyway, awesome job.  We'd love to have you onboard! Go to Link removed and tell us what page(s) you wanna do. Use the palettes (copy the colors with the Eyedropper tool) and start coloring.  ?

Remember that we're also at mIRC, #zarosaki on the irc.rizon.net server to assist/chat anytime.


----------



## siedhr (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm starting to learn how to color using your wonderful tutorial. And after I've gotten a bit better (and done some backgrounds) I'd love to help out (if you guys accept me of course). Samples here (only two pics so far ). Of Heaven And Hell I know there's not enough contrast in the skin shading, but I'll be working on that too.

So for feedback and help, I should use the irc channel? It would be so great if there were a thread in this forum. Or some other forum.


----------



## gaaramaster (Oct 3, 2005)

ill color it but not draw it.


----------



## siedhr (Oct 4, 2005)

Reaver, thank *you* for the wonderful tutorial and for looking at my colorings.  



> we need to see some more colourings, (Mainly Naruto ones) and a full panel would be a big help in us saying yes.



Absolutely. As I've said, I'm still learning, but I guess that in a couple of weeks I'll be able to produce a half decent page (hopefully even better than that). Afterwards, I'll do the test page using the palette and send it to you guys and then we'll see. I've convinced one of my work colleagues, a designer to give me a hand so you should be seeing some serious improvement on my part (gee, I hope I won't eat this words  ). I can't wait for the weekend to practice some more.


----------



## Shinji01 (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm working on a page from the manage right now. but it's hard finding the time between: tests, home work, school projects, job, GF anb starting every school day at 7 AM, and back home at 8 PM.
I'm trying my best to find the time right now. it's not easy, but I can muster a bit of time now an than.
I'd say in a week or so I'll be able to show you my coloring. it's in the pre-shading phase... ^^"


----------



## Shinji01 (Oct 7, 2005)

*My Colored Page ^_^" finally done...*


YATTA!!! I did it! Finally! it's done, tell me what do you guys think about it..
*eagerly waiting for a respons XD*
I tryed something a bit different by adding these sharingans behind him (they're your's trully ^^")


----------



## Stiluz (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks decent.  Be more carefull with the lines when shading and more shades to the skin in the face. But other than that, good.  So head over to *this thread right here* and pick an available page, use palettes, etc etc.


----------



## footprints007 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey I really want to do some tipe of coloring but I just started, follewed your tutorial and that was amasing can do all of it expet back grounds which I'll need to practes on. (also just regular stuff) What I wanted to know is how good are these pictures? now I'm putting the 2 in but all i really want to know is how the finsihed ie. one with eyes colored and jackect. what you think of the hair. for the light sorce or if the other one has a better colorer for the light sorce.. In your tutorial you use a orange yellow but he is called the yellow flash so I used yellow.
also how do we know what colores that we would be useing for the actoal colorings? that is the hardest for me to find a color (because I can't seem to figure out a way to use one colure than the shaded verson of it [alwas seems to be off])

with out forther ado o is the advaided tutorial up?

*can't seem to load my pics. from my pc to here?????? how can some one help imageshack.us isn't working*


----------



## sagatwin (Oct 13, 2005)

yeah, join us, we arent the best, but, we do our best!


----------



## Stiluz (Oct 13, 2005)

footprints007

Imageshack is working, but you can try yousendit.com too...


----------



## sbourget (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd be interested in helping, just a note, I work with Microsoft Photo editor to clean up the pictures, then use MSpaint to colour it, an example is sitting in my signature. I'm working on another one also. (I tried adding highlights, but they looked odd)
 Here's what I started with.


----------



## The Exa (Oct 14, 2005)

Paint? If you wanna challenge Antikatt, then sure. But if you plan to aim any higher, it gets trickier.. A lot trickier..


----------



## sbourget (Oct 14, 2005)

hey, just because I use the very simplest of image editing software don't underestimate me, if you happen to look at the original you'll be able to see my attention to detail. ( I use paint not because I can't use anything else, but because I don't have anything else to use.)


----------



## Efernand (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## sbourget (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks, I'll look at installing that, though, with my picture it would have probly been the same amount of work in either paint or gimp


----------



## sbourget (Oct 14, 2005)

My point was that with all the lines that had to be removed to allow for the solid colour of his jacket there was little benefit to using any more advanced imaging software. the blood and sweat drops would have had to be differentiated by hand anyway, and the shadows turned out well despite not being able to lock transparency, and it only took me a couple hours of intermittant work to finish it. (probly 30-45 minutes of actually working on the picture)

So a question, why is it that I am being compared to a very poorly done page simply because we happened to use the same software? I've seen some pretty poor photoshop pictures, that doesn't reflect on the quality of all people who use photoshop, only the person who didn't use it as well as they could have.

Could you find it in your hearts to simply look at the picture itself and tell me what you think of the picture?


----------



## The Exa (Oct 14, 2005)

I had a good answer but then the forum gave me database error and everything was gone ing

So now I'll do this quickly..

The pic you did is not that bad but it's not really that good either. Basically it looks like you have only the bases there, which by the way should take only an hour at max to do for a full pic. And with Paint, it takes multiple hours.. If you continue there, you would have to work like 70 hours to get shading there properly and I bet you don't have that time/patience..

I know you have the potential to become a pro. So, please, just get the GIMP and try with that. It's so much better software for this that the ultimate Paint. Never tried it but still..


----------



## Stiluz (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok, I'll be more serious...and Exa was just joking, but he's finnish and they don't learn how to properly use sarcasm there.

The cleaning is very good on that page, and the colors are filled in nicely. The problem is that it's not shaded except for a small part on his face. When you color pics, be very generous with the shading, bigger shading areas is very important on your case, also keep in mind that for the pic so be good, all the parts need to be shading, from his suit to his fingernails. That being said, we'll be happy if you can do pages for us with this in mind.  We'll need to see a fully colored page, so you can might as well choose from one of the few remaining pages in our current project:

252, 03
253, 17
254, 06
255, 09
256, 18
257, 07
258, 19
261, 03, 07, 17.

Woah, just 9 pages availabe. We rock! Kinda.
Use the palettes from the first post here HERE (Don't know if you can eyedrop the colors in MSPaint though) and post your page when you're done. if you can pull off a page with mspaint, I'll be positively surprised. 

Edit: Damn, Exa beat me to it. But as he said, it's so much easier with Gimp, give it a try.


----------



## sbourget (Oct 14, 2005)

by 3 do you count the cover as #1 or as #0?


----------



## Stiluz (Oct 14, 2005)

As 1. 

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa too short text


----------



## footprints007 (Oct 14, 2005)

here it is didn't finish the rock or clods because I wanted to be able to get a page still


o and here is the other one that I wanted to know if the color of the highlits where better?


----------



## Stiluz (Oct 14, 2005)

Except for some places you've forgot to put color, it's looking good. See my above post for instructions, pick page, use palette, show us in the forum when you're done.


----------



## footprints007 (Oct 14, 2005)

Stiluz I didn't forget... just didn't do it because I wanted to be able to get one done  

also thanks alot, like the rock its not supsed to be green 
anyway getting right on it
ps how do you do the head band better or is it on your forums???


----------



## sbourget (Oct 17, 2005)

I'll colour 261 07


----------



## stoffe (Oct 17, 2005)

okey, since I´m haxor I´ll do the work that exa and stiluz didnt do xO.
First off, .. YOU NEED TO GET PHOTOSHOP, how you may ask?
well it´s right over here : 399animeshop  . 
if that doesnt work the go to 399animeshop   . 
Secondly I woud like to introduce you to..Tha Shading :  .

If you have any questions or just want to get tips or anything, then I have.. a third step!. go to  and get mirc, sign in to Zarosaki@rizon. see you there . 

/ Signed, stoffe


----------



## sbourget (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm using GIMP now. works just as well as photoshop, and is free. Ive already seen the tutorial. I just happened to be more conservative with my shading then I could have been.


----------



## poopyfish (Oct 20, 2005)

so, are you guys like Sannori, and only want computer colorings?

cause i still LOVE my pencil colorings.
lemme know if you want some examples of what i can do.


----------



## Stiluz (Oct 21, 2005)

I don't really know what Sannori is :S. But sure, I guess you could color a page with pencils and show us, who knows, we might be surprised.


----------



## A3-kun (Oct 21, 2005)

Tried the tutorial, my result was pretty much the same, even though I didn't read it all.....but I'm more intrested in doing smoother coloring, you know what I mean? It'd be great if you could make a tut on that 

hell, I might even consider joining


----------



## Stiluz (Oct 21, 2005)

Smoother coloring = use more tones of the color, then use the smudge tool. Blur sucks, in my opinion, but you can use that too.


----------



## poopyfish (Oct 21, 2005)

Did both of these pretty fast (bout 2 hours kakashi, 1 1/2 gaara) of course for this i would color tha background too.. ^__________^

kakashi

*Spoiler*: __ 








Gaara

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## A3-kun (Oct 21, 2005)

Stiluz said:
			
		

> Smoother coloring = use more tones of the color, then use the smudge tool. Blur sucks, in my opinion, but you can use that too.


smudge tool, ugh I hate that thing. I always manage to mess up somehow.
Ah well, I might aswell try some 'techniques' I picked up and see what it gets me. IF I like it I'll post it here


----------



## Leen (Oct 22, 2005)

I dont know how to make the black colour disappear so that I can colour the area. Can someone help me? By the way, how's my colouring??? Enough to earn a rep???


----------



## The Exa (Oct 22, 2005)

Damn you Stiluz, always forcing me to answer these posts.. So, Poopyfish. Those pics are not bad, but the difference between them and our pics is just too big. It would rape the last piece of consistency we are trying to keep.. But, if you're interested in coloring some of our credit pages, possibly covers or extras, you're free to PM me about it. It would be cool to have some of those in there.

And Eileenting, the answer can be found in the tutorial


----------



## Leen (Oct 22, 2005)

Thankks for your help. This is the end product. How is it???


----------



## Ah B (Oct 22, 2005)

I actually tried and coloured an old cover Exa sent me a while back (on IRC) - couldn't quite figure out a background, though.

Star Wars?

It's not THAT great - but ok for a first colouring, IMO. 
I do try and colour other things from time to time, though.


----------



## poopyfish (Oct 22, 2005)

i would love to color even credit page. I just want my work to get out there.
^___________^


----------



## Stiluz (Oct 22, 2005)

Eilenting88: It looks decent, but you should:
1) Zoom in when you shade, it's pretty "rough" shading.
2) When you remove black parts, don't get those double lines.
3) Zoom in and use a smaller brush for more accurate shading. 

Other than that, we'd have you do pages for us, but all pages are taken, so I don't really know what to do with that, but I expect some pages freed up the next couple of days, I'll send you a pm when we have a page freed up.

Obby: I can't watch that pic, imageshack won't show it for some reason.

Poopyfish: That's great, we'd love to hav you do covers/credit pages/fanart/whatever. Check out our releases and see how a creit page is done. We only need the background and the character(s) done, and we'll typeset. One thing I'd like to see in your colorings though, are more contrast when it comes to shading, so the folds/skin shading becomes more visible.


----------



## poopyfish (Oct 22, 2005)

can do
^___________^


----------



## Ah B (Oct 23, 2005)

Ah - Broken link. Fixed it now.


----------



## Leen (Oct 23, 2005)

Stiluz said:
			
		

> Eilenting88: It looks decent, but you should:
> 1) Zoom in when you shade, it's pretty "rough" shading.
> 2) When you remove black parts, don't get those double lines.
> 3) Zoom in and use a smaller brush for more accurate shading.



What do u mean by number 2? I dont understand since this is my first ever colouring. Also, if I accidentally click 'clear history', does it mean that I can never retrieve it back again. If that's the case, I'm screwed. I am just about to finish my Kakashi colouring and I accidentally click it and everything's gone. Any advice how so that it wont happen again except from the advice 'u must be careful'?????:sad


----------



## Ah B (Oct 23, 2005)

Undo(ctrl+z I believe)? If not, I don't know.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks!! Great stuff.


----------



## The Exa (Oct 23, 2005)

Eileenting, simple example pic to show what he means with double-lines. On the top the double lines, when it should be like in the panel below.


----------



## Truekakarot (Oct 23, 2005)

cool coloring tut i try it out when i have time


----------



## Leen (Oct 24, 2005)

The Exa said:
			
		

> Eileenting, simple example pic to show what he means with double-lines. On the top the double lines, when it should be like in the panel below.



Ok, now I know what is double lines. How am I suppose to get rid of them???


----------



## siedhr (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey, do any of you guys know a link to a good cleaning tutorial? I have some time and I want to start coloring again, but I need good, clean images.


----------



## sbourget (Oct 24, 2005)

I've finished my page, so have a look, tell me what you think, constructive criticism welcome.


----------



## VietSnake3 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow... looks good in my opinion, but you should clean it up a little bit 'cause some of the panels look fuzzy and it could use some more shading too.  ^_^'


----------



## sbourget (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks, and to think, it's only my second manga colouring. 
The Fuzziness has to do with the fact that it's on image shack, the actual image is crystal clear. also, I don't quite understand what you mean by more shading.


----------



## The Exa (Oct 25, 2005)

Eileenting, first, do the magic wand thingy from the tutorial, open up a new layer, fill the selection white. Then, take a normal brush and change the mode to 'difference'. Take the lineart layer, choose white for your color and simply color the parts that has those double lines and you have one black line in the middle. And sometimes it's necessary to fix that line a little so don't forget to do that..

And nice job there Sbourget. In the future, remember to clean the image from the grey areas. The lineart is simply bad and some more shading (more tones) wouldn't hurt. Overall it's much better then that Naruto pic in your sig but you still need some training here.


----------



## Shinji01 (Oct 27, 2005)

^_^" about me coloring page 19 of chapter 261...
the thing is... I'm barelly manege finding the time, and when I do find him, it's not enough. so I'm trying to accomplish as much as I can in the time at hand with hope I'll finish it soon.
I have a question. about that page, there's motion in that page and it's the first time I color motion, and I'm having a bit of trouble with it the shading in movement. there are alot of movement lines when they land on the ground. any advice on that one?


----------



## The Exa (Oct 27, 2005)

Don't worry about the page anymore.. I "kinda" gave that away already since we have so little left (approx 10 pages) from this project..


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Exa, about joining Zarosaki, I love to color, and I really wanna do it, but I just don't have the time to work much on a chapter, I can color maybe 2 pages a week, and I'd love to do it. But I also have some trouble at coloring ordenary pages, I usually mix up colors, and it takes to long to color the details, I'll show a preview of how a normally color a page.

Here's a how I color a cover =):



I'll try and color a page asap.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey, guys, you need an extra helpin hand? I finally got the internet back, so I'd be glad to contribute. I'll post a sample of my work in a bit.


----------



## Leen (Oct 27, 2005)

This is another one that I colour. So how is it??? Good enough??


----------



## Stiluz (Oct 27, 2005)

Manji: Even 1 page a week is fine. I'd like to see another page from you first though, where you have removed all the black and filled it in, not just shaded over the lineart, because that can get messy.

Eilenting: Looks good, except for the hair and headband/shiny plate on hand. Also, the sun and cloud shading is awkward. Give me a better version of that page, and you can join. 

Asmodeus: You're good to go. 

Head over to our next project thread and tell us what page(s) you want: 
a year ago


----------



## Leen (Oct 28, 2005)

Stiluz said:
			
		

> Eilenting: Looks good, except for the hair and headband/shiny plate on hand. Also, the sun and cloud shading is awkward. Give me a better version of that page, and you can join.



Why dont u tell me how to colour the hair and the shiny plate??? I know u will comment on that because I also think that they are not so great. Can u teach me? The hair is the trickiest part of all.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's a demo page I did...Stilutz, I think I might have used this before, I don't remember...This is completley cel shaded (background and everything)


----------



## Stiluz (Oct 30, 2005)

Seen that already, it's good, head over to [Lunar]Bleach - 55 and pick some pages.


----------



## LamE (Nov 1, 2005)

The Exa said:
			
		

> I hurt my finger today ing



I hurt mine today!!!! => Sasori's arm-multiplying jutsu =>ing


----------



## The Exa (Nov 9, 2005)

..or then just come and help by coloring the bases for us so that we can color these chapters much faster.


----------



## Celess19 (Nov 10, 2005)

might use that.... if I find some time, I might work a bit on that, seems amusing...already colored something before :


----------



## Peliqua (Nov 10, 2005)

I think I'd like to join, but the statement in the first post about 'only doing what I have time for'... Im going to take liberal advantage of. ^_^; Im a bvery busy person, but I would like to see this project grow, I think.
Here's an example of a pic I'm working on right now.. for my colouring. 


Its (moderately) old by now, as it's been sitting unfinished in my Adobe folder, but.. that gives you an diea of how I'd be doing any pages I'd do.
Is this ok? I realize my style is absolutely not the cel-shading that most other Zarosaki is.
Well, please PM me, or just reply here...

Ehhh, but where would I go to find out which pages I'd be responsible for colouring? =o=

Eeeh... Im'a go.


----------



## Stiluz (Nov 11, 2005)

Celes: Good consistancy. If you're willing to color the black parts too, it's be great to have you onboard. 
Peli: Looks cool, we want you too! 

Both of you head over to Must-read for all new  members.. Request and I'll get you added, so that you can choose some free pages.


----------



## kakashitehsecks (Nov 11, 2005)

O.O I wanna join. I love to color. *sounds childish*

Can I?


----------



## Stiluz (Nov 11, 2005)

Show me a coloring of yours first and we'll see.


----------



## kakashitehsecks (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I guess you can't go getting random people. heh.
See the problem is, I can't get photoshop (unless it is really cheap or free), and I have no experience. But I wanted to learn.


----------



## syarul (Nov 13, 2005)

Zarosaki, I'm a bit confuse.:S  How do things work here? Visit shannaro forum page and sign up. futher ask which page is available and then have it done and post it there. It's that how this thing work? Well somehow it do feel like working on open source project, although there's no specific database  . Anyway showing you this. when can i start?

Uchiha Yashiro
Uchiha Yashiro


----------



## kakashitehsecks (Nov 13, 2005)

Does it matter what version?
I am going to get 9...okies?


----------



## Stiluz (Nov 13, 2005)

syarul said:
			
		

> Zarosaki, I'm a bit confuse.:S  How do things work here? Visit shannaro forum page and sign up. futher ask which page is available and then have it done and post it there. It's that how this thing work? Well somehow it do feel like working on open source project, although there's no dun hav specific database  . Anyway showing you this. when can i start?
> 
> Enlil
> Enlil



Wow, that last of of Kakashi is awesome! Head over to *Kodansha Magazine*, register, then go to User CP -> Group membership -> Request Zarosaki. You'll be added as soon as I see you on there.

kakashitehsecks: 9 Works good.


----------



## Reaver Reload (Nov 13, 2005)

Syarul, that's a totally sweet colouring style you got there. Kakashi especially rocks, that vest is awesome. Would love to have you on board 

kakashitehsecks - Photoshop 9 is the latest version. Would love to see what you come up with, use my tutorial if you're just starting out. Drop into IRC if you ever need any help, we're always keen to give you talent.


----------



## Peliqua (Nov 13, 2005)

-cough-

Actually... 9 is not the latest version. Photoshop CS2 is the latest.


----------



## syarul (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanx guys , I head there soon enough. By the way, can I stick to my coloring style or simplify them to fit with others style?


----------



## The Exa (Nov 14, 2005)

...I should really stay offline more often..

Every single time we get three times more members in two days then in two months when I'm online..

And this time everyone here beats me 

Great.


----------



## Stiluz (Nov 14, 2005)

syarul said:
			
		

> Thanx guys , I head there soon enough. By the way, can I stick to my coloring style or simplify them to fit with others style?



Color exactly how you want.


----------



## mgrace (Nov 14, 2005)

Wish I could help........ but I'm hopeless with photo shop


----------



## kakashitehsecks (Nov 14, 2005)

Thank you. I am going to get 9. I will use your tutorial, hope to talk soon.


----------



## Shinji01 (Nov 14, 2005)

Mina-san,, hountouni gomenasai
but I can't finish coloring my ( ch261, p19) page even be the end of the month
I'm fully packed with schoolwork and tests etc'.
I'm really sorry I can't color it and I hope to participate in the next project, but now I can't TT-TT
plz find another one to color it instead unless you want to wait a month or so...
and I have a question, does the colors shown in these pallate are applyed even on these new cloths the characters wear?
because I have no clue about coloring tenten's cloths in the colors in the pallate. plz anwer quickly, because I have test to study for and therefore have little time to color the page


----------



## Stiluz (Nov 21, 2005)

Got it Shinji.


----------



## sumisweet (Nov 23, 2005)

Can I join? PLease? I'm not very fast since I'm a busy student. I love to color and take this as a practice for me. Here is a link for one of my pic. I colored. Thanks!

JOIN THE DISNEY MOVIES FC~!


----------



## The Exa (Nov 23, 2005)

Looks nice. 

Now, I could do like Stiluz always does and tell you to gohereandtheretotakeapageblaablaa. But instead, I'll say, that since we are coloring actual pages from the manga, I'd like to see you color one page from there first. Could that be possible?


----------



## sumisweet (Nov 25, 2005)

Yeah! I can choose any page from Naruto as I please...correct?


----------



## Stiluz (Nov 25, 2005)

Indeed you can.


----------



## Shinji01 (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm using, right now, every free moment I can spare for the coloring of this page, it's moving slowly, but it's moving ^^"
the only thing left to do, is to find time to do the shading and I can post it here ^^"
we study during sundays, and there's a test tommorow, so I'll be off for now "^_^


----------



## The Exa (Nov 26, 2005)

By "that" page you mean that 261 page 19?

Sorry to inform but that's been colored like a month ago.. I got sick of waiting and gave it it away..


----------



## [Itachi-Kun] (Nov 27, 2005)

Zarosaki is a BANG! :3
Stilluz and Exa's affair too ;D


----------



## Shinji01 (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok...
than it's goodbye for me from this project, eh?
^^" nvm, tell me when you're coming up with a new project, K?


----------



## LamE (Dec 1, 2005)

A new project has started last month. Almost 50% is completed now (chapters 262-267). If more people are interested in colouring, please join now!


----------



## A7X HellKnight (Dec 4, 2005)

I would love to help but I dont have the pages nor a good paint program but i think I can help


----------



## Shinji01 (Dec 6, 2005)

plz.. will a staff member be the one to inform me?
unless you want me to be uncertain about wether to color or not ^^"


----------



## The Exa (Dec 7, 2005)

Everything what LamE said.. Come to Shannaro's forum and request to the Zarosaki usergroup if interested.


----------



## clarity142 (Dec 19, 2005)

hi, i wanna join...just finished this one..
​


----------



## Stiluz (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes, looks good. As always, head over to HERE and request there, and we'll give you access to the staff forums! We're soon starting work on 268-270, as 262-267 is nearing completion.


----------



## clarity142 (Dec 19, 2005)

really!! it looks good..thanks. i'll register right away


----------



## Stiluz (Dec 23, 2005)

Still need more people! Since we always get some members when Exa's gone like he's now, I expect some new people, mhm.


----------



## Narutachisame (Jan 1, 2006)

Heres a sampling of what i did/tried to do with the 272 cover, covers are hard to do. I was wondering what you thought, and if you could tell me faults and give me ponters on those.


----------



## Aman (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm gonna take a look at the tut, i think. And if i turn out good i think i'll join.


----------



## animecazy (Jan 5, 2006)

can i join? XD


----------



## The Exa (Jan 5, 2006)

Show us some pics and maybe..


----------



## Tiesto422 (Jan 5, 2006)

Is there anyway I can find your 249 release? The only site that I found that still has your old releases has a broken 249.


----------



## The Exa (Jan 5, 2006)

Shouldwork..


----------



## Tiesto422 (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks *reps*


----------



## KatST (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi. I'm very interested in joining, but as some other people here I don't have much time.
I could help with some pages in my free time if you don't mind.

Here are my first colorings:
chap_275_KST
NarutoGaara_KST.jpg
shutup_KST.jpg


----------



## enceladus (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm desperately bored and have 2 1/2 weeks until I go back to college and may be able to work after that at a decent pace.

Give me something to do!


Link removed


----------



## The Exa (Jan 11, 2006)

Alrighty, KatST Click here and ask to join..

Request there to our usergroup and I'll accept you.

And Enceladus, nice work there also. Though one thing, those black parts, I'd like to get them and the white lines cleaned nicely. Hence you should check: Yummmmmmmmmmmmmy for how to get that done. After you have done that, your job is exactly the same as KatST's.

I'll be waiting


----------



## enceladus (Jan 11, 2006)

> And Enceladus, nice work there also. Though one thing, those black parts, I'd like to get them and the white lines cleaned nicely. Hence you should check: Yummmmmmmmmmmmmy for how to get that done. After you have done that, your job is exactly the same as KatST's.
> 
> I'll be waiting




Sorry, I know that one isn't very clean.  I started out with a pretty bad scan.  Did you want me to try another page before I join, or do I have the go-ahead?


----------



## Reaver Reload (Jan 11, 2006)

Interesting colouring style there Enceladus, we'd love to get you on some pages for us. You don't need to colour another page, I think that's good enough. You've got the go-ahead, join us on our forums and ask for pages in the "Project Bang" group. But first, request membership of Zarosaki usergroup straight after you sign up. 
Click here and ask to join.
Welcome to Zarosaki


----------



## KatST (Jan 18, 2006)

The Exa said:
			
		

> Alrighty, KatST here.
> 
> Request there to our usergroup and I'll accept you.



Great!!! Thx!  
I've already sign in there, but I have to confess I really don't know how this forum things works.
It's crazy but I've never been in a forum before and I'm not sure about what I should do now.... I'm a little confused with all this threads, and just don't know where I should post things.

Well, I just want you to know that I have some freetime this week to color something, 
so.... If you could tell me what should I do ... 
or what you need ......or how can I help......
Send me some work! ok?


----------



## The Exa (Jan 18, 2006)

Konoha Telegrams - Latest Chapter Discussion

You should be able to get there. It's the project we're currently working on. Once you're there, you just pick page/scene you want to color and that's pretty much it.


----------



## KatST (Jan 18, 2006)

The Exa said:
			
		

> THIS
> 
> You should be able to get there. It's the project we're currently working on. Once you're there, you just pick page/scene you want to color and that's pretty much it.




Ok! Thx very much!
I'm going to try it!


----------



## animecazy (Jan 22, 2006)

yo guys can i join?

heres a sample of my coloring


----------



## The Exa (Jan 22, 2006)

Hmph.. It's not really artistic to sell your art to some Tazmo-wannabe. We don't want anything to do with people like that. Not to mention that your pic is as messy as Stoffe's underwear.


----------



## animecazy (Jan 22, 2006)

i see, so your just a bunch of wannabes, interesting. LOL i didnt know that...yea my coloring is kinda messy, its my style called "speed color" lol. i guess i got rejected LOL its kinda funny in a way. well see ya around. wannabes!


----------



## Yasashiku (Jan 22, 2006)

*....*

I thought his drawing looked freakin' sweet... I'd like to see you do better, that is really good! And for you to cal it messy *tsk* *tsk*


----------



## Hebigami (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd like to join... here are a couple of samples. They're not manga pages but it shows how I color things.


penis


----------



## Reaver Reload (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, that's really nice fanart there, Hebigami! Exa wants you to colour a page of Naruto first, but stuff that. You're good enough for us, we would love to have you on board. Come to the Shannaro forums, at //http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=79262&page=3

After you join, send a PM to Terramare to join the Zarosaki member group, and you'll be able to access our sub-forum and start colouring pages for us! Looking forward to it. If you have any problems, just PM Stiluz or TheExa. (Me too, but I'm not on as much as those two.)




> "i see, so your just a bunch of wannabes, interesting. LOL i didnt know that...yea my coloring is kinda messy, its my style called "speed color" lol. i guess i got rejected LOL its kinda funny in a way. well see ya around. wannabes!"



Animecrazy, I don't know what you're trying to pull. We're just giving the public something good for free.


----------



## animecazy (Jan 24, 2006)

Reaver Reload said:
			
		

> Wow, that's really nice fanart there, Hebigami! Exa wants you to colour a page of Naruto first, but stuff that. You're good enough for us, we would love to have you on board. Come to the Shannaro forums, at //http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=79262&page=3
> 
> After you join, send a PM to Terramare to join the Zarosaki member group, and you'll be able to access our sub-forum and start colouring pages for us! Looking forward to it. If you have any problems, just PM Stiluz or TheExa. (Me too, but I'm not on as much as those two.)
> 
> ...



i guess u dont get it at all do u.let me explain. 
i said that i wanted to join and show a example of my work. 



			
				animecazy said:
			
		

> yo guys can i join?
> 
> heres a sample of my coloring




this is what the exa said.



			
				The Exa said:
			
		

> Hmph.. It's not really artistic to *sell your art to some Tazmo-wannabe*. We don't want anything to do with people like that. Not to mention that your pic is as messy as Stoffe's underwear.



i responds 



			
				animecazy said:
			
		

> *i see, so your just a bunch of wannabes, interesting. LOL *i didnt know that...yea my coloring is kinda messy, its my style called "speed color" lol. i guess i got rejected LOL its kinda funny in a way. well see ya around. wannabes!



*the exa *saids "*y am i selling my art to some tazmo-wannabes.." *and i *responds* *"o so your a bunch of wannabes. LOL i didnt know that".*

do u get it now??? so as u can see i'm not trying to pull anything here.


----------



## Reaver Reload (Jan 24, 2006)

Your play on words is brilliant. I could almost have sworn you tried to blame us for what you said.


----------



## VietSnake3 (Jan 24, 2006)

Ah, animecrazy.  You must be "mugen" from Naruto Lounge.  Hahaha.  It's cool, don't worry about it.  Just keep practicing and you'll eventually get better.  It took me while to get the hang of it.  I used both Reaver Reload's tutorial and Dynamic Dragon's tutorial to do that.  I left this group 'cause I thought it was boring to color Naruto pages all the time, so I did other stuff.  I'll have more after I take my finals.  .  

Oh and Reaver, I found out how you made those wallpapers with Adobe Photoshop and not Adobe Illustrator.  =).  It's pretty fun.  I hope to get an anime-like effect later on like that of Love Hina or Air.


----------



## Reaver Reload (Jan 25, 2006)

Great job, Vietsnake! Although, I actually -did- use Illustrator to get the lineart really schmick. Photoshop was just the colouring and stuff. To each their own! A difference in styles is really important these days.


----------



## VietSnake3 (Jan 26, 2006)

Ah, thanks.  You're right it is important.  Well... so far I've only traced stuff from the Love Hina anime.  Later, I'll finish up somethin' I'm workin on and post it here.  Oh yeah, I also colored the cover page for Chapter 279 featuring Chiyo, since no one colored it.  So if you wanna check that out, you could look under my sig and there should be a link to my deviantART.

Well... if I get bored or somethin', I'll rejoin you guys.  .  Anyways, see you later!  .

Hmm... you know, you should try to make a Bleach wallpaper (like the ones you made for Naruto).


----------



## azazel_the_fallen (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi I would like to join
I already sended a PM to Stiluz but I didn't get a message back
I hope they are good enough

Vaporizer reviews
I made this one yesterday

Vaporizer reviews
and this one a few days ago


----------



## Stiluz (Feb 3, 2006)

Bha, sorry, forgot! >.< But yes, that Sasuke one is cool. The Gaara is also good, just remember to always color the black parts too. Hop over to Shannaro.com, register if you haven't already, then User CP -> Request Zarosaki membership and you'll have access to our forums and stuff.


----------



## azazel_the_fallen (Feb 3, 2006)

Stiluz said:
			
		

> Bha, sorry, forgot! >.< But yes, that Sasuke one is cool. The Gaara is also good, just remember to always color the black parts too. Hop over to Shannaro.com, register if you haven't already, then User CP -> Request Zarosaki membership and you'll have access to our forums and stuff.



I did every thing you said, now what to do??


----------



## Stiluz (Feb 3, 2006)

You can view the forums now, go pick a page in project BANG!


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan (Feb 5, 2006)

Alright this is my first crack at colouring a pic from the manga. I used the tutorial and picture provided in Stiluz' sig. I went with the tutorial as best i could without copying it exactly and i changed the colours around a bit anwhat-not, so let me know if you think i did good or not 

Eight

Edit: i just finished this 1, its my second one, the one above being my first  

tell me what you guys think of it, it is still incomplete. I am planing on colouring the entire picture but this is where i am up to so far 

Eight


----------



## Reaver Reload (Feb 8, 2006)

Those are coming along nicely, Naruto_Rasengan. I'd suggest doing a full page, and showing it to us. But the only feedback I have for your current Naruto is to be REALLY generous with shading! Remember, tiny little shades along the edges don't work, make them big! Bigger is better. <3


----------



## itachi62 (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't got the skills to color manga


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback, i'll get to fixing that Naruto pic of mine in the near future <3


----------



## Noata (Feb 10, 2006)

I hope im accepted >.O lol


----------



## The Exa (Feb 10, 2006)

And what makes you think that this way would be any different?


----------



## Noata (Feb 10, 2006)

Can i just get a yes or no exa? im just tired of waiting for a answer. I believe I can be a asset to the team, rather than a liability. I continue to get better with every coloring so I'd just like a response from you or Stiluz. You seemed upset when you found out about color chaos and you said when you needed more people. Colour Choas just doesnt seem to be going anywhere due to lack of activity so I'd like to move on to bigger and better things. If I need to fix any part of my work im sure one of the members or Zarosaki could tell me and then I would do my best to change whatever. You say looking for new members so here I am, leaving dead air on two forums isnt going to help out anyone.


----------



## The Exa (Feb 10, 2006)

Okey.. No.


----------



## Noata (Feb 10, 2006)

fine. I guess im not good enough yet then.


----------



## klapkaak (Feb 10, 2006)

here are some of myn colorings 

thanks for the help azazel 

i'm coloring for over a week now 

Sasuke

second one

bleach fan art

 naruto 

please comment tham


----------



## 120133127 (Feb 12, 2006)

i wanna color teh manga!
i've started coloring for about a month now
and i think this is my best work..i think:
Sasori
hope i get accepted >.<!


----------



## klapkaak (Feb 13, 2006)

here is a full page coloring from me  myn fist 1 

this


----------



## Reaver Reload (Feb 14, 2006)

1201133127: I rather like that style of colouring, it's totally unique. The cloak is awesome, the background sky is great. The only thing is that your style of colouring completely contrasts ours, so we're afraid we need to see some different skin and hair stylings so your pages will fit in better with ours. (Maybe a less realistic background sky and different grass too.) Awesome page though.

Klapkaak, that's a pretty good first page. My only problem with it is the shading and highlighting, it needs to flow more smoothly with consideration of how the arms and hair would cast shadows. Aside from that, all the colours are there, its been shaded accordingly, etc, except for the black areas - these haven't been coloured. If you havent done it yet, check out my tutorial, everything you need to know should be covered in here. 
Nice job <3


----------



## 120133127 (Feb 14, 2006)

ahh its hard coloring that way...well heres my attempt:
Random Page
...hope i can still get in >.<


...and heres another one in my "unique" style >.<
Kakashi! Page


----------



## JDK (Feb 18, 2006)

Sign me up... if you guys want a preview I'll probably have one up later today.


----------



## Stiluz (Feb 19, 2006)

Kinda need to know how you color first yes.


----------



## JDK (Feb 19, 2006)

Real quick and sloppy.  Tayuya's my girl.


----------



## Stiluz (Feb 19, 2006)

I like what I see, but could you do some more panels/a simple page like a 
cover? It's kinda hard to tell your style by just 1 panel. Also, if you're using the fill tool, remember to fill in the white dots with a brush later on, like in the hair.


----------



## Tibidon (Feb 24, 2006)

Heya! I have been around for a while, didn't take time to register to the board until now. I really like the project and the challenge it would be for me. I'll show you 2 of my 3 first CG and i'll add one after i finish my last piece which will be more complete (ch 229 pg 10 top frame).

Here are those 2 firsts: 


I know they arent perfect and i've been a little lazy on that deidara background... What do you think so far? Any tips? Looking foward to show you the ch 229 panel and maybe be part of your team


----------



## Reaver Reload (Feb 25, 2006)

Tibidon, those panels are very nice. I like what I see, but we need to see a full page from you first, like Stiluz said, it's hard to judge your overall style by just a few solitary character panels. But it looks very good - you're very likely to join us.


----------



## Peak (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks im doin awesome!


----------



## Mori` (Mar 19, 2006)

i would like to join 



bleach c216 colouring as well seeing as thats got various panels etc



ty, mori


----------



## LamE (Mar 19, 2006)

That looks good. I think you have a pretty good chance to get in.

[SS]​_Mai-Otome​_-​_22​_HQ​_[9DE513CD].avi

go here if you have an account already on shannaro and click the "join group" option. Once Stiluz or Exa accepts you, you're in.


----------



## omega322 (Mar 20, 2006)

can i join??????


----------



## eaballer10 (Mar 22, 2006)

omega322 said:
			
		

> can i join??????



Upload a _full_ picture/page to show Zarosaki what you got. Then we'll see if you can join...


----------



## az0r (Apr 12, 2006)

wer do u get photoshop for free?? lolz


----------



## Dei-Dei- (Apr 18, 2006)

my thing is in my sig >.< it sucks mebbe i can't join but yet can i ask neway lol


----------



## LamE (May 6, 2006)

Sorry for not replying earlier. Somehow Exa or Stiluz don't read this thread or something. That or they are too lazy to answer.

A bit more shading would be nice (hand, cloak, headband). Also highlighting some areas would also look more pretty instead of only darkening areas.

Anyone who wants to join please, reply here. We really need more people


----------



## Chee (May 6, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> wer do u get photoshop for free?? lolz



Pft. Like you can get a $500 (or was it $300? XD) program for free...

But, you can have a free 30 day trial though. Umm... adobe.com I think.


----------



## The Exa (May 9, 2006)

Yes.. We, well atleast I, don't follow this forum really these days.. Those damn people here don't want to give us any comments on our releases so they don't deserve my company 

Anyways, I come here every once in a while and check out the new posts here. So if you're interested in joining, please, post a sample pic here or send a PM to me. I'll help you forward from there..

And Acidhusky, you'd be surprised..


----------



## Emery (May 9, 2006)

I'm interested in joining.  Here's all of my manga colourings - in the order I made them.



04

04

04

Testament

04


----------



## LamE (May 14, 2006)

Hmm this might be interesting. Try and PM The Exa (previous post). Only he and stiluz can give you permission to enter the group. Both don't visit this site that often anymore.


----------



## naruto_monkey12 (May 16, 2006)

Very board


----------



## Hakusaki (Jun 17, 2006)

I'd be happy to join.

Example of my work, it's my first though- 

Naruto manga 311, page 8.


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow I want to learn how to color a manga. I been trying and its hard. I see other people work and I give up so easily when I do it. Shadding to me is like a sin because no matter how much I try I can't do it. How do people out there get so good.


----------



## dlenzz (Jun 22, 2006)

*1st coloring....*

this took about 30 min to do... not to bad for my first try. 

its kinda funny too


----------



## Akatsuki_Orochimaru (Jul 11, 2006)

i wouldnt mind coloring some things...
here's an itachi i've been working on..


----------



## The Exa (Jul 19, 2006)

(anfs)Detective Conan 444.avi

Our new home, go there if you want to get noticed..


----------



## Mazzito (Aug 6, 2006)

Emery said:
			
		

> I'm interested in joining.  Here's all of my manga colourings - in the order I made them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## itachi san (Aug 20, 2006)

i just wanna say u guys are awesome !!!!!!!!!! i always wanted to read manga but i didn't like the black and white but now i can thanks to u guys

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hina (Aug 20, 2006)

Oooh, hello, remember me? I coloured one page ^^; and I haven't gone on Naruto Forums for a long time. I would love to do another one sometime ^^ 8heads over to Zarosaki forums*.

EDIT: Do you still allow one-page stands? =/


----------



## Fionarain (Oct 12, 2006)

I love Photoshop and coloring.  The way you did that is so cool. But I'm just lerning how to do a lot of stuff and photoshop.


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 16, 2006)

Zarosaki is a legend, loving the work!


----------



## Kinara (Nov 18, 2006)

hello,plz ignore me.


----------



## evo Force (Dec 29, 2006)

hey..can someone colour this pic for me...would really apreciate it. Only the characters not the backgroudd
will give rep and credit!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 30, 2006)

I would like to color the manga, what should I color?


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 1, 2007)

Could someone please pm me a list of good programs that might be needed, for colering and graphics aside from photoshop. It would be much apreciated.

Zarosaki -----> keep up the good work

Ja Na,
          Kyuubinoyoko9


----------



## Abarai Renji (Jan 2, 2007)

amazin stuff


----------



## ninjaofshadows (Feb 3, 2007)

ille color that for you if you want fayaboi.ive been meaning to ask people for pics to colour.


----------



## addityea (Feb 24, 2007)

I will join, but i wont have much time, since i am doctor. 
still i will do something.
great tutorial


----------



## Foretold (Feb 25, 2007)

Kyuubinoyoko9 said:


> Could someone please pm me a list of good programs that might be needed, for colering and graphics aside from photoshop. It would be much apreciated.
> 
> Zarosaki -----> keep up the good work
> 
> ...



Can someone do the same for me please!!


----------



## tsunade1095 (Mar 1, 2007)

Link removed

Yeah it's not very good but i would like to help with the coloring.


----------



## killerboywood (Mar 1, 2007)

can anybody tell me what paint shop to get


----------



## ramendet (Mar 3, 2007)

ya looks cool...but i suck at that stuff..have fun =)


----------



## thewayofnaruto (Mar 25, 2007)

cool i'll join, yo tutorial iz awesomeagenes!


----------



## Senzur (Apr 10, 2007)

Cool this looks really awesome thanks alot!


----------



## avenger87 (Apr 20, 2007)

hi i would love to join Zarosaki, trouble is i dont have the software to do so   can someone help me on this plz?


----------



## s[e]th. (Apr 21, 2007)

that tutorial is nice and I believe that would be easy to do but I was wondering how detailed you wanted it?


----------



## GeneralSummer (Apr 24, 2007)

get photoshop cs 2 or photoshop cs 3.


----------



## SamaTHPS (May 5, 2007)

Wow that tutorial is extremly good.  I tried this once before reading another persons tut and failed miserably.  I colored a cover with Kakashi's face on it and I used my own color scheme.

The original : 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l41/SamaTHPS/v33ch294ukpage012xk.jpg




And mine : 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l41/SamaTHPS/Kakashicolor.jpg


----------



## boeing747 (May 7, 2007)

eh! file not found - -


----------



## jade88 (May 10, 2007)

I'll join i have a lot of work at the moment but should be able to colour a page or two a week here's a picture i'm not finished with yet (in school onl one i have access to at moment)


----------



## avenger87 (Jun 6, 2007)

i was hopeing if i cud join too im still new to this but ive coloured a panel


----------



## Raizen (Jun 12, 2007)

If only I had Photoshop............the damn trials don't work


----------



## Snufkin (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd love to join when I get back to college in august, I may have a laptop and stylusssss by then, so Ill be able to work on stuff, but whatever man XD


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jun 15, 2007)

Well. I've changed my mind.  I'd love to join! I'll be pretty busy this summer but I can definitely do 2-4 pages a month.  I've been practicing with the tutorial (haven't finished anything yet).  I realised why the page looked like crap before ( I couldn't find the magic wand tool on GIMP, yes I am a blonde) so yeah.  I'll post the pages here when I'm done, I was just wondering how detailed you want the backgrounds (moreover, HOW to do the backgrounds). And my graphire4 is coming on monday *throws party*.  
*writes note to self: post _finish _manga pages and then post them.*


----------



## Octo-pie (Jun 18, 2007)

Ill join once i get a tad better at coloring with some more practice ^_^


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, this is my official first coloring:
The page that Reaver did in the tutorial with a background - 


I'm still working on a Sakura coloring, but when I finish that, I will post that, too.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 21, 2007)

Does anyone know how i can acquire the tutorial?


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jun 21, 2007)

you can find the link i think on the first post of this thread
other than that :


----------



## MrJ1984 (Jun 24, 2007)

does anyone from Zarosaki still read this thread?!


----------



## The Exa (Jun 27, 2007)

Sure we read the thread, we just don't care <3

If you want us to care, you better improve <3

And if you improve enough, come to us, and we'll make you part of the big happy family <3

Though if you don't give a shit about improving on your own, join the party on IRC <3

#zarosaki @ rizon.net


----------



## avenger87 (Jun 27, 2007)

i care i realy want to join plz i do anything to Zarosaki!


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, I care, too. And I pm-ed Stiluz, but that was a while ago and I haven't heard.  So, if I'm good enough, will someone please pm me if I can help?  And if I suck too much, will someone please pm me what I can do to fix whatever I'm doing wrong?  I really wanna help .  but w/e,  if you have anything I can do just tell me when you get around to it xD


----------



## Mostadorable93 (Jul 7, 2007)

NEG REP ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stiluz (Jul 24, 2007)

See the first post. Go to Mugen Black. and post pictures there from now on. <3


----------



## alkeality (Aug 21, 2007)

Im a beginner and you really helped me out thank you so much!


----------



## XyK (Oct 6, 2007)

Tutorial link doesn't work


----------



## Zazie Rainyday (Dec 10, 2007)

*HELLO*



The Exa said:


> I hurt my finger today ing
> 
> So... Join now!





IF U NEED US how will we help?????


----------



## Brigade (Dec 21, 2007)

Yondaime's Tut is the best tut i have ever used


----------



## Temp_Position (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi, I joined your forum (and posted a manga coloring . hope you like it.


----------



## abcdefghijkLOL (Mar 1, 2008)

May I join please?


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 8, 2008)

Definite joinage, please.
My forums name fro that is either gonna be TehEvilPuppet or EvilPuppet


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 8, 2008)

K I am now a member. Please add me to the team?


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 8, 2008)

How do I add the banner to my NF siggy?


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 8, 2008)

Done, posted my first colouring as EvilPuppet


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 29, 2008)

New colouring :


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 1, 2008)

I really want to join but I have no adobe photoshop?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## /sasori/of/the/red/sands/ (Apr 10, 2008)

mdmy23 said:


> I really want to join but I have no adobe photoshop?!!!!!!!!!



bittorrent my friend


----------



## Sketchy (Apr 13, 2008)

The tutorial is wicked......this should really help....from now on it's practice time !!!


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

coloring the manga........hmmmmmm


----------



## chrisp (Jun 29, 2008)

Where can I get good cleans?


----------



## Mangekkio (Jul 8, 2008)

Can I join?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 12, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Where can I get good cleans?




I would like to know this, 2


----------



## Mangekkio (Jul 12, 2008)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I would like to know this, 2



mangahelpers, remember to credit thoug.


----------



## ziaja_snk (Jul 31, 2008)

i can join ?
my works


----------



## Pow (Aug 24, 2008)

I've just got the CS3 trial, and i'd like to join (I will get CS3 full when trial runs out)

Heres my work on Reavers Tutuorial, Only unique touch is five shades in the hair rather than just three, but even thats obscure:        this

(Sorry insert wouldnt work^)


----------



## MastaFencer (Nov 10, 2008)

Awesome work, to you and your team.


----------



## Kisuke (Dec 25, 2008)

hey guys, thanks for the tutorials, really helped me out, now i can make them look alot better.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 25, 2008)

No thanks, not interested.


----------



## diesirea (Dec 25, 2008)

How can I join? where do I sign up? MY previous works are under my signature.


----------



## HawkeR (Apr 30, 2009)

I just begun with Photoshop:
How are my Pictures?

Sarutobi vs Sasori

Sarutobi vs Sasori

thx for answers


----------



## memosalinas (May 1, 2009)

hey hey i have some pages i would like to share


----------



## memosalinas (May 1, 2009)

how can i post them?


----------



## Mako (Jun 13, 2009)

Too late? Eh, I'm a newbie go ahead and make fun of mines ;D YESH the sky looks so plain... =\




Are there anymore pages i can fill? If so, someone tell me.


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Oct 14, 2009)

hey wat up


----------



## Hatake Ayame (Oct 23, 2009)

*I'd definitely love to join. Here are some samples, have plenty more though:*


----------



## pauleta (Nov 1, 2009)

I want to join))))) Here some of my works....


----------



## brokenstars (Dec 15, 2009)

i want  to join but i just started here is my first manga page


----------



## junoh237 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi guys im kinda new here..so how does it work??can i join to??


----------



## Abinash Uzumaki (Jul 18, 2010)

although i dun have much time , i'd love to help

u said 1 pic a month , i can manage

sign me up

i'm feeling bad cuz new coloured manga dun show up


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2010)

The Exa said:


> Our new home, go there if you want to get noticed..



I clicked on your link and nothing popped up 
:/


----------



## Vicbowling (Mar 28, 2011)

I had the same problem. Sorry.


----------



## miss haruno sakura (May 25, 2011)

*me to.....sorry*


----------

